# Epox 8RDA



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

This is the most awesome motherboard I have ever had the pleasure of useing. The sound is worth the cost of the board alone since it's comparable to an audigy2. But wait till you enter the bios on this board. With just stock fans and a 1700+ athlon I was able to increase the multiplier up to 15X to make the CPU operate at 2490mhz while keeping the temperature at a steady 42C under load. I can't wait to see what it's like with faster memory, as now I only have DDR2100 to work with. Ive even seen where people have obtained 3300+mhz using water cooling on this board. It runs like a dream come true. 

I have never had a board that didn't give me at least one period of retrospection about it's purchase, until I met this one. 

My rating, A++++++++ 10/10


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Running 1700+ Athlon XP rev B Thoroughbred at 350FSB with multiplier at 14 and core voltage at 1.675 for

175 X 14 = 2450mhz original cpu specs for 1470mhz

1700+/ 1470mhz = 2800+ / 2450mhz with volcano 9 heatsink
39C - 47C under load.

DDR 2100 PNY ram clocked at 350mhz, stable!!!

Will post cpuid if kids ever quit playing games on it. Also, may try to up the FSB a little more and try to hit the 400mhz FSB if my stuff can handle it, and with a SKL-900 later.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

System bus 400mhz, without even trying!

<img src=http://forums.techguy.org/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=15624>


----------



## uglydot (Jul 23, 2003)

I have an athlon t-bread 2000+ with an 8rda, any suggestions on getting it above the 169 fsb? I have 2700 RAM and I'd like to see what I can get out of this.


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

Nice overclock gotrootdude...


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Uglydot, to answer your post, strangely I've had better luck with DDR2100 mem than DDR2700. Maybe changing the memory settings will let you up the FSB more. Also, don't expect to use a high multiplier with the faster FSB. 

When I set my FSB to 200 I had to set my multiplier down to 10 to post, losing several mhz. I finally settled on leaving the FSB at 175 and the multiplier at 14.


----------



## uglydot (Jul 23, 2003)

I realized I am a bit of an idiot, I forgot to update my bios first... Epox makes it so easy too! Well, 220fsb now with an 8 multiplier.


----------

